# special queen#1



## darlostig (Oct 9, 2010)

hi guys looking for advice when needed ppl complete newby to growing started of with special queen#1 not 2 much info around about this so any info wud b sound got 4 going about 7 inch tall on vitalink nuits 6-8 ml veggy stage but leaves seem 2 be going a tint of yellow any advice plz welcomed doing in bubbler pots 600watt light in tent


----------



## Ernst (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow.. Your grow is going to be a learning experience for sure.

Now I have something stern to say to everyone not just this wonderful kind soul who I don't know personally.

It is better by far to read up before we sprout seeds. Well that may not be an issue with a 1 gallon jar of bag seeds on hand but that first grow is such a special thing take time to enjoy it! Read read read first!

Have you learned about the life cycle of Cannabis? How about sexing. Well you are in the right place for information. I am just getting started here but I bet there is a Mentor free and willing. 


You might get ignored without providing some pictures and more details so that fellow members can ascertain something of a helpful reply.


Ernst


----------



## darlostig (Oct 14, 2010)

thnx for your reply ermst so kind as i say first time grower dont know alot about what i am growing any info wud b sound . fed up of giving out 20 quids , for shit smoke so invest in equip and av a go ,yellow leaf sorted now plants look healthy growing quick so gotta b doing summat right ay or mybe die on me nxt week dunno meself lol


----------



## darlostig (Oct 26, 2010)

hi there again folks just a quick question for u good people has anyone grown or got any info on special queen#1 . any info wud b of help as cannot find anything out about them , they came highly recormmended been going now for a bit and i am into 12/12 they look super healthy at the mo . this is my first grow following nuits cycle downloaded from vitalink as i say look healthy but i am a complete newby 2 growing please help me if u know anything at all about special queen#1 . started from seed ,thanks ppl from the newby


----------



## Ernst (Oct 26, 2010)

Well once you have your Garden going you can have a harvest 2 or three times a year or perpetual harvests so it will look better as time goes on.


----------



## darlostig (Nov 22, 2010)

here are some pics of my special queen#1 been blooming now for if my maths is right this is my 6th week on advise recieved by a so called expert he told me to chop off 70- 80% of the leaves in week 4 of bloom . even tho the leaves seem to have come back there is not alot happening bud wise ? this plant flowers for 7 weeks and im on week 6 as i say . i av been using vitalink bloom&buddy 4 the last 2 weeks , i av also bought ghe ripen for the last 10 days , any advise or comments would be most welcome . thanks ppl


----------



## consbp (Sep 14, 2011)

I just finsihed growing Special Queen # 1 under a 400 Watt MH & HPS set up for y very first grow. In the start my plants changed a yellow tint abit here and there on the leaves and I was worreid but they pulled through and I got an ounce per plant of dried cured bud. I took some leaves from certain plants as somebody told me to but I realized now that the plants I left the leaves on until they fell off produced more bud. I took down 2 plants at 7 weeks and got 46 grams dried. Then I let the other 3 go to just over 8 weeks and I got just over an ounce per plant dried. I got close to 5 ounces dried for my first grow with the Special Queen Feminised Seeds. I cloned a couple and I now have a mother plant that I will be taking from. I was very happy with the final result, the bud is very nice and it is a clean smoke, dense buli ds with good weight, alot of crystals and red hairs, very stinky when busted up and sticky. I would rate this strain atleast a 8 out of 10! A+


----------



## consbp (Sep 29, 2011)

I selected the harvest and let the lower buds grow on the plants and got an extra 3 ounces dried. I would suggest letting this strain go an extra 2-3 weeks after taking the top buds.


----------



## consbp (Sep 29, 2011)

Total yield from 5 lants under 400 watt hps was 8 ounces


----------

